# International Plowing Match 2016 Harriston Ontario



## TractorCurt (Aug 2, 2014)

My coverage of the big show, [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-MXT3Ia754[/ame]


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Well you got me to drooling. 
Thanks...for taking me long... sharing.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mchale is a UK made unit.
The C640 is a chopper/blower.


----------

